# How to "beef" up a 999 dodge front end



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I'm looking at a 1999 dodge ram 2500 diesel ext cab long bed with 150,000 miles on it and a 5 speed. I think it would work out well as a plow truck for my medium size plow accounts. However, Boss doesn't even suggest a plow for it and Western only suggest a 7,6 blade I'd really like to put a 8.5 mvp with wings or a 8,2 vxt with wins. What do I need to do to beef up the front end is it just the springs or is it the axle? Also what about ball joints bearings and what not? Any and all suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the truck will hold it fine. the only thing i would do is make sure your ball joints are good. if not there are many good options like xrf, danas from napa and carli. try to get greasable ones as they last longer. dont get moogs though. also you may want to look into a 3rd gen track bar upgrade otherwise you will chew through the oems every year or two. also make sure to put a good 800 lbs against the tailgate to help out.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Timbrens.......


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carli Ball Joints- replace them once and never again. Have a hub or two on hand to be replaced as they go bad "fairly" easily and aren't serviceable. Spicer Ujoints (triple sealed heavy duty, much better than OEM or other aftermarkets), and a thuren Trac Bar or other aftermarket trac bar. Do this and it'll be a solid setup. If you want it even more reliable- do a Dynatrac free spin hub conversion or ballastic hub conversion (Close to $2000 to do) but are FAR more reliable than the stock units.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

I ran a 1999, 3500 dually with a cummins, it had a 9 foot minute mount with a snow foil and 2 5/8 inchx8inch cutting edges and the only front end parts I had to replace were tie rod ends and the cheap little stabilizer bar links, I know it's a 3500 and not a 2500 but those cutting edges are pretty heavy and the sno-foil also adds weight, all this on top of the weight of the diesel engine, this truck pushes enormous piles of snow. So I think you don't have alot to worry about with those 8 to 8 1/2 foot plow options.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Look into a set of SuperCoils, part number SSC-23. Rated at over 5000 pounds capacity, these springs work well with the Dodge Dana 60 front axle. I run a 9' 2" BOSS Vee with wings on mine for the last 4 years, I have the same front end as you do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Ive added the dss steering stabalizer bar to my 99


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

MIDTOWNPC;1082951 said:


> Ive added the dss steering stabalizer bar to my 99


I love that thing. That one is on my Christmas list. Did you install it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

ProSeasons;1082962 said:


> I love that thing. That one is on my Christmas list. Did you install it?


I ordered it online and had my mechanic do the install.
I rebuilt the front with lukes link at the time also.

Its not hard to install I just was getting him to do the plow mount (western) at the same time so I added it then.

Lukes link does wonders also, but its only able to be used on a factory setup and I think the napa replacement. If you go moog then you cant use it.

No more see-saw in the steering wheel.


----------

